# Just another newbie



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi All!

I've been lurking for awhile and finally got the courage to come out of the shadows. I don't know why it took so long, you guys are such a friendly bunch.

It's nice to be in touch with fellow halloween junkies such as myself & I look forward to making some new friends along the way.

My halloween consists of hosting an annual adult party the Sat. before 10/31 since 1995. We decorate the yard a bit for the TOT & I love to get into costume to answer the door.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, we are a friendly bunch. For a bunch of fiends that is......


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Jackielantern!

I'm starting to think we might need to start a "Lurkers Anonymous" because everyone here has been one.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome
Lurking is better than stalking,,,,, well, most of the time.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Where is this friendly bunch you speak of? Certainly not in here!  Welcome aboard. I'm sure you'll like it here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here! Did you come from next door??


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to the haunt JackieLantern.
:jol:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We're junkies!?!?!?! :zombie: 

Welcome!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Darkside - I have been known to stalk the stores this time of year. 

Ms. Wicked - I hold Halloween junkies in the highest regard! hehe

FE - yes, I did.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome aboard, u will love it here.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

I already do ScareShack


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh! and thanks! Where are my manners? Sorry.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Jackie, glad you came out of hiding. Jump right in!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome........MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Jackie..


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome !!

I kinda prefer the stalking part, LOL!!:jol:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Jackielantern~love the name!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Jackielantern! I too once decorated 'just a bit'. Now I'm looking into buying a second shed to hold all the Halloween decorations. It really grows on you.


----------

